# Spotted arowana first ever in BC.



## King-eL

Here is the the rarest of the arowana species, the Spotted Australian Arowana (Scleropages leichardti). Waited 6 years and finally able to have it. It's about 13"+. May not be as beautiful as the Asian arowana but for a collector such as myself, looking for one is a lot harder than looking for a black arowana.

Finally able to complete my aro species collection with ease now.


----------



## Sargasso

Wow, that's a cool fish to have!

It's got a more salmonoid head than most aros eh? Very nice.


----------



## jay_leask

thats pretty sweet


----------



## m_class2g

very nice aro. glad i was able to help you out with it. big leis are really rare. grow him up nicely.


----------



## King-eL

Okay I made a mistake. Not the first but second. Lol! Just got too excited.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## m_class2g

still the 1st on bca anyways! im sure ppl havent seen them around here before.


----------



## King-eL

m_class2g said:


> very nice aro. glad i was able to help you out with it. big leis are really rare. grow him up nicely.


Thanks dude! I want another one. 1 is too risky if I lost this and hopefully not.


----------



## pisces

nice collector display....


----------



## King-eL

pisces said:


> nice collector display....


I post my very own aro tread soon with all the aro species.


----------



## King-eL

Sargasso said:


> Wow, that's a cool fish to have!
> 
> It's got a more salmonoid head than most aros eh? Very nice.


Yep very unique among the true aro species.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Nice aro!!!
I was thinking it looked aussie.
You're so damn lucky to have 1 of those.


----------



## King-eL

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Nice aro!!!
> I was thinking it looked aussie.
> You're so damn lucky to have 1 of those.


Lol! Please read first post, "Spotted *Australian* Arowana (Scleropages leichardti)"

There are two species of Aussie aros. One is S. Jardini aka Pearl Aro which can be seen commonly and it's actually the scond common aro next to the silver aro. The other Aussie species is the S. Leichardti which is the topic.

Thanks BTW hopefully I find another one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

King-eL said:


> I post my very own aro tread soon with all the aro species.


That would be great to have an Aro thread showing all the different ones you have. Would be cool to see.


----------



## BigPete

finally!!!!!! CONGRATES EARL!!!!!!!


----------



## Rastapus

We have imported a few over the years, they are seasonal out of Australia. I believe it is around November that they are available. They are a rarer find in North America for sure. Nice find!


----------



## beN

sweet aro Earl. nice pick up! i didnt even know that a spotted aro existed.


----------



## budahrox

Very cool 
Thanks for posting!!
Cheers!!


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> That would be great to have an Aro thread showing all the different ones you have. Would be cool to see.


Will do soon. Just need to buy a nice camera now.


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> That would be great to have an Aro thread showing all the different ones you have. Would be cool to see.


Will do soon. Just need to buy a nice camera now.



petey said:


> finally!!!!!! CONGRATES EARL!!!!!!!


Thanks dude!



Rastapus said:


> We have imported a few over the years, they are seasonal out of Australia. I believe it is around November that they are available. They are a rarer find in North America for sure. Nice find!


I actually waited for those when someone told me that Richmond Big Al's (That was big als back then )were going to import Spotted aros. The day of the arrival came and when I saw them they were NOT S. Leichardti but the common S. Jardini.

Thanks BTW! If you're able to import them let me know and I'll get some. Looking for more of this rare aro.


----------



## King-eL

ben_mbu said:


> sweet aro Earl. nice pick up! i didnt even know that a spotted aro existed.


Yes Ben they do exist. They exist in my tank now. lol!


----------



## JUICE

nice job earl !! 

love to see them all in person one day [email protected]!


----------



## King-eL

budahrox said:


> Very cool
> Thanks for posting!!
> Cheers!!


Yep will update when it grows



JUICE said:


> nice job earl !!
> 
> love to see them all in person one day [email protected]!


For sure. You can come by when I mix all of them in one tank and see them personally. Aro comm of the WORLD!!!


----------



## DAN O

Sweet Aro, how aggressive are these bad boys?


----------



## Rastapus

King-eL said:


> Will do soon. Just need to buy a nice camera now.
> 
> Thanks dude!
> 
> I actually waited for those when someone told me that Richmond Big Al's (That was big als back then )were going to import Spotted aros. The day of the arrival came and when I saw them they were NOT S. Leichardti but the common S. Jardini.
> 
> Thanks BTW! If you're able to import them let me know and I'll get some. Looking for more of this rare aro.


The order we expected late last year never came. There was only a three week window and they sold out from source too quickly. This is why I don't like to post any expected fish, only when they are in store.


----------



## King-eL

DAN O said:


> Sweet Aro, how aggressive are these bad boys?


Same as any other asian and aussie species. Won't compare the aggression to silver and black though.


----------



## King-eL

Rastapus said:


> The order we expected late last year never came. There was only a three week window and they sold out from source too quickly. This is why I don't like to post any expected fish, only when they are in store.


If you do get them again. Do let me know via pm or post them up to your section. Would love to get more.


----------



## Rastapus

Will do. No worries.


----------



## King-eL

Rastapus said:


> Will do. No worries.


OK Thanks!


----------



## Daviator

I seen one of these at the Richmond Store about 10 years ago, forget the exact price but it was around $350. Still kicking myself for not buying it then.....



Rastapus said:


> The order we expected late last year never came. There was only a three week window and they sold out from source too quickly. This is why I don't like to post any expected fish, only when they are in store.


----------



## L!$A

Whoa, nice & unique aro Earl!!


----------



## m_class2g

Daviator said:


> I seen one of these at the Richmond Store about 10 years ago, forget the exact price but it was around $350. Still kicking myself for not buying it then.....


$350!!!

holy crap thats expensive lol. even for back then.

if anyone would want one, i should be able to bring some in for around the 250 mark. depending on size.


----------



## King-eL

L!$A said:


> Whoa, nice & unique aro Earl!!


Thanks L!$A! Love the head shape of this aro, looks like a trout.


----------



## King-eL

m_class2g said:


> $350!!!
> 
> holy crap thats expensive lol. even for back then.
> 
> if anyone would want one, i should be able to bring some in for around the 250 mark. depending on size.


First in line!!!! Lol! There are some 3-4 inches that are sold in SoCal for $80-$100.


----------



## Chappy

Beautiful beastie! Have to agree - I quite like the shape of its head.


----------



## King-eL

Embersmom said:


> Beautiful beastie! Have to agree - I quite like the shape of its head.


Thanks! True bullet head!


----------



## snow

Cool looking arrow.


----------



## Rastapus

m_class2g said:


> $350!!!
> 
> holy crap thats expensive lol. even for back then.
> 
> if anyone would want one, i should be able to bring some in for around the 250 mark. depending on size.


M_class,
You mean when the US dollar was 50% higher? Holy crap.....LOL


----------



## King-eL

snow said:


> Cool looking arrow.


Thanks snow!


----------



## m_class2g

Rastapus said:


> M_class,
> You mean when the US dollar was 50% higher? Holy crap.....LOL


no i was talking about when you guys were big als. LOL.

im sure prices are a lot better now.


----------



## The TRUST

Glad to see you're enjoying your fish Earl. 

I'm glad I was able to hook you up with it.


----------



## target

Very cool looking aro. Congrats


----------



## King-eL

target said:


> Very cool looking aro. Congrats


thank you!


The TRUST said:


> Glad to see you're enjoying your fish Earl.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to hook you up with it.


Thanks dude! Now hook me up with some pbass but no temensis though. Prefer azul and kelberi.


----------



## The TRUST

King-eL said:


> thank you!
> 
> Thanks dude! Now hook me up with some pbass but no temensis though. Prefer azul and kelberi.


If you said You want some tems I would ask you how many? I have 5 that are about 28"-30"+


----------



## King-eL

The TRUST said:


> If you said You want some tems I would ask you how many? I have 5 that are about 28"-30"+


No rooms for tems but got room for azul and kelberi. If I put that to my comm tank it might eat my slender fish such as bichirs and eels. But if I add it to my giant snakehead tank which almost similar in size the giant snakehead might just kill it for fun. Unless Kole wants those large pbass for his 300g.


----------



## The TRUST

Might but they should be able to hold their own. They are in a tank with 4 x 4ft arapaimas now and a bunch of huge catfish way bigger than they are too.

not to mention a huge black sahrk that could suck them to death. lol


----------



## King-eL

The TRUST said:


> Might but they should be able to hold their own. They are in a tank with 4 x 4ft arapaimas now and a bunch of huge catfish way bigger than they are too.
> 
> not to mention a huge black sahrk that could suck them to death. lol


My giant snakehead already ripped apart another giant snakehead which was only 3" smaller. Too risky too put any other fish even it's own kind.


----------

